# Qe2 hospital hertfordshire 2016



## Darkalien (Feb 4, 2016)

Well here goes...

Hi,fellow explorer's this is my first post. 

A little background about me, I've been exploring for historical/photography reasons for around a year and a half and i love it...On to my first documented explore.

I'd past this place a few times meaning to get some photos, brilliant location and so much to see if you get a chance to check it out please do you will not be disappointed. 

QE2 HISTORY - During my research i could not find much info regarding the old hospital other than the Queen came to town to open the Queen Elizabeth II hospital in 1963.

if anyone has any further history they would like to add below please feel free to comment in the thread, enjoy...





[/url]The stair well by DARK ALIEN, on Flickr[/IMG]



[/url]The birth of the son by DARK ALIEN, on Flickr[/IMG]



[/url]The tower by DARK ALIEN, on Flickr[/IMG]



[/url]The children's ward by DARK ALIEN, on Flickr[/IMG]



[/url]Clinical room by DARK ALIEN, on Flickr[/IMG]



[/url]The hall way by DARK ALIEN, on Flickr[/IMG]



[/url]The open room by DARK ALIEN, on Flickr[/IMG]



[/url]Mental tomb by DARK ALIEN, on Flickr[/IMG]



[/url]Where am I by DARK ALIEN, on Flickr[/IMG]



[/url]The ward by DARK ALIEN, on Flickr[/IMG]



[/url]Lay back and relax room by DARK ALIEN, on Flickr[/IMG]



[/url]Operation time by DARK ALIEN, on Flickr[/IMG]



[/url]More light please by DARK ALIEN, on Flickr[/IMG]



[/url]Ok that's better by DARK ALIEN, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## tazong (Feb 4, 2016)

Thats a great first post - some really nice piccys there and the place has power - bonus


----------



## Darkalien (Feb 4, 2016)

thanks Taz, yes power was an unexpected result


----------



## Sam Haltin (Feb 4, 2016)

That's very good for a first post.


----------



## Darkalien (Feb 4, 2016)

thanks Hugh for taking the time to check it out


----------



## HughieD (Feb 5, 2016)

Gra first post and welcome. Some really interesting angles on some of those pics.


----------



## krela (Feb 5, 2016)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Pincheck (Feb 5, 2016)

Yes a very big place to see and interesting bits and bobs. really like the eye and dental bit lots of signs. Was strange with the door guards in one ward though !, which was a through back to before it was moved across the road


----------



## mockney reject (Feb 5, 2016)

Great report dude, I love this place


----------



## Conrad (Feb 5, 2016)

What an awesome first post  nicely done


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 5, 2016)

Cracking first report...well done.


----------



## Darkalien (Feb 5, 2016)

thanks for taking the time checking out my post


----------



## Darkalien (Feb 5, 2016)

hey and thanks


----------



## smiler (Feb 5, 2016)

It looks pretty clean, lovely report and pics, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## stu8fish (Feb 5, 2016)

Great shots there. Looks an awesome place.


----------



## MiAmoré (Feb 9, 2016)

I was born there. I didn't realise it had closed. I would love to have a look round. What an amazing first jaunt that would be!!
Also I went there for my appendix and my wrist injury. It is so strange that the old building has closed. 

I so want to get to the 7th floor. I have always want to to visit to see where I was born.


----------



## Darkalien (Feb 12, 2016)

Heyyy yes miamore it is a great explore and amazing building


----------



## addictions1 (Feb 12, 2016)

*My local hospital*

Its quite strange and sad to be honest looking at these pictures,because I've had a lot of memories in this place I was actually born here haha, The QE11 Hospital was built around the 1960's and they had the Queen Jubilee later on, The hospital started to shrink in size and slowly close around 2011, due to electrical problems I think thats what they said, they now no longer use the hospital and built a new QE11. Sorry not enough information haha.


----------



## addictions1 (Feb 12, 2016)

I was born there too haha!!


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 15, 2016)

Welcome alone, cracking first post! 
Love the close up shot of the lamp! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Darkalien (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks for your input addiction1 my two were born here too and your right it is a shame. Not much history about the hospital on line at all so appreciate that thanks


----------



## Jon6D (Feb 15, 2016)

Great post, thanks for your time and effort for sharing it with us


----------



## mockingbird (Feb 15, 2016)

still a fair amount to see in some bits! awesome post!


----------

